# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Hiç kimse Gülen'i bu kadar övmedi

## bozok

*Hİü KİMSE GüLEN'İ BU KADAR üVMEDİ*

 


14.12.2010 *23:00*

Helen Rose Ebaugh, ABD Houston üniversitesi'nde Sosyoloji Bölümü'nde din sosyolojisi üzerine çalışan bir profesör. 

Ebaugh, geçtiğimiz günlerde "Gülen Hareketi" adıyla önemli bir kitap yayınladı. Gülen Hareketi, Doğan Kitap tarafından Türkçeleştirildi.

*ILIMLI İSLAMIN TEK üRNEğİ*
Ebaugh, Gülen cemaati ile 2005 yılında İsveç'te Uluslararası Harran Konferansı'na "dinlerarası diyalog" konusunda açış konuşması yapmak için davet edildiği süreçte tanıştı. Kendisinin ifadesiyle bu tanışıklık Houston üniversitesi'nde din profesörü ve üniversitenin dini çalışmalar bölümü direktörü olan Lynn Mitchell aracılığıyla oldu. *Gülen'e ABD'de yeşil kart alması için referans veren isimler arasında olan Lynn Mitchell*'in Houston üniversitesi'nde düzenlediği konferansa katılan Ebaugh, burada Fethullah Gülen'in kendi ifadesiyle *"ılımlı İslam'ın tek örneği"* olduğunu gördü. (Gülen Hareketi, Doğan Kitap, sayfa 14) Ebaugh'un cemaatle ilişkileri bu süreçte ilerledi. Cemaatin düzenlediği pek çok konferansa ve Türkiye'de dört geziye katıldı. 8-10 gün süren bu gezilerde Türkiye'de çeşitli dinlere ait merkezler geziliyor ve Gülen cemaatine bağlı kişilerin yaşadığı evler ziyaret ediliyordu. Ebaugh'un katıldığı bu görüşmeleri sonucunda söz konusu kitap ortaya çıktı.

*LİBERAL DİN ADAMI*
Ebaugh'un kitabının ayrıntılarına inersek; Ebaugh, Fethullah Gülen'i The Economist'e dayanarak *"liberal bir Müslüman din adamı"* olarak tanımlıyor. Ebaugh, cemaatin üyelerinin sayısını da şöyle yorumluyor: "tahminler 70 milyonluk Türkiye nüfusunun yüzde *10-15'inin hareketle bir bağının olduğunu, dünya genelinde ise beş kıtadaki 100 ülkede, dağınık şekilde 8-10 milyon civarında* üyesinin bulunduğu yönündedir." (Ebaugh, sayfa 21)

Ebaugh'un kitabında adeta bir cemaat fanatizmiyle hareket ettiğini söylemek sanırız yanlış olmaz. Kitap, Gülen cemaatine muhalif unsulara çok sert suçlamalar yöneltiyor. Kitapta Atatürk'ün cumhuriyet reformları şöyle tanımlanıyor: "*en çok karşı oldukları ise din ve dini kurumlardı. Cumhuriyet eliti, bunların çağdaş medeniyetle kesinlikle bağdaşmayacağını düşünüyor ve bu nedenle dine ait her şeye derin bir şüpheyle yaklaşıyordu*." (Ebaugh, sayfa 35) Ebaugh aynı satırlarda kurulan cumhuriyetin "etnik milliyetçilik üzerinde temellendiğini" ve Atatürkçüler'in "*İslami değerlere saygılı yapıyı kendi istedikleri yapıyla yer değiştirmeye"* çalıştığını sözlerine ekliyordu.

*SAİD-İ NURSİ’DEN AYRIşMIş*
Ebaugh'a göre Fethullah Gülen cemaatine ilişkin şu tespitlerde bulunuyor: "Bu cemaat, kendine has bir yönelime sahip olmuş ve *gerek Said-i Nursi'den gerekse öteki cemaat ve topluluklardan ayrışmıştır.* Farklılaşma noktaları, özetle, *milliyetçilik, serbest piyasa ve eğitim*dir. Fethullah Gülen Türkiye'de şekillenmekte olan *'yeni' İslam'ın* arkasındaki asıl motor gücüdür. Bu gücün arkasında ise pazar ekonomisi mantığı ve Osmanlı mirası yer almaktadır." (Ebaugh, sayfa71) Ebaugh'a göre Gülen hareketi milliyetçi bir hareket. Ancak milliyetçiliği Kemalist milliyetçilikten farklı olarak Osmanlı-İslam mirazı üzerine şekilleniyor.

Ebaugh'un cemaati tanımlamak için sıkça başvurduğu *"yeni İslam",* *"ılımlı İslam"* gibi kavramlar ise daha çok serbest piyasa ekonomisi ile uyumlu, liberal bir İslamı anlatmak için kullanılıyor. Bu kapsamda diğer cemaatlerden hatta kendi referanslarından ayrılıyor.

Nitekim Ebaugh kitabında sık sık diğer cemaatler ile Gülen cemaatini karşılaştırıyor, Gülen cemaatine diğer cemaatler karşısında olumlu roller atfediyor: *"Gülen hareketi, bugün Türkiye'deki diğer İslami hareketlere göre hem daha modern hem de onlardan daha etkilidir"*. (Ebaugh, sayfa 77)

*CEMAATİN BüTüESİ*

Türkiye'ye yaptığı ziyaretlerde cemaate bağlı pek çok isimle görüşmeler yapıyor. Bunların içerisinde Türkiye'de gıda sektöründe en büyük şirketlerden birinin de sahibi var. 

Ebaugh'un verdiği bilgiye göre bu işadamları cemaate büyüklüğü milyon dolarlarla ifade edilen yardımlarda bulunuyor. Ebaugh, Türkiye'de yaptığı ziyaretlerde cemaate bağlı kurumlarla da görüşüyor.

Prof. Ebaugh, anlatımlarında kimi zaman abartılı ifadelere başvuruyor. ürneğin Bank Asya'nın ekonomik başarısını överken *mevduat büyüklüğünü 5 trilyon dolar* olarak tarif ediyor (Ebaugh, sayfa 128). Yine Ebaugh'un iddiasına göre Türkiye'nin en çok reytig alan dizisi Samanyolu TV'nin yayınladığı *"Tek Türkiye"* dizisi.

Samanyolu Tv'ye dayanarak verdiği bilgilere göre televizyonun yıllık bütçesi 36 milyon dolar. Cihan Haber Ajansı, Zaman Gazetesi, Today’s Zaman ve Aksiyon gibi medya organlarını bünyesinde bulunduran *Media Group’un yıllık geliri ise 250 milyon dolar*. Ebaugh’un konuştuğu Ekrem Dumanlı, bu büyüklüğe ulaşan “Zaman Gazetesi’nin fikirleri Fethullah Gülen’i yansıtıyor mu” sorusuna şu cevabı veriyor: *“Gülen’in etkisi olmadan biz böyle bir gazete çıkaramazdık, çünkü biz onun kültürler ve dinlerarası diyalog fikirlerine bağlıyız”.* (Ebaugh, sayfa 131-132) baugh’un görüştüğü Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfı ise yıllık kazancını 300 bin ile 500 bin dolar arasında açıklıyor. Ebaugh, bunların dışında Fatih üniversitesi, Sema Hastanesi, Bahar Hastanesi ve çeşitli eğitim kurumları ile görüşmelerini kitapta naklediyor.

Ancak bu görüşmelerden çıkan ekonomik sonucu olan en ilginç ifadeler şöyle: *“çok sayıda zengin işadamı, yıllık gelirlerinin yüzde 10’u ila yüzde 50’si arasında bir meblağı hizmet projelerine bağışlamaktadır. Yine çok sayıda kişi yıllık gelirlerinin üçte birini hareketin faaliyetlerine ayırmaktadır.”* (Ebaugh, sayfa 172) Bu gelirler nereye yatırılıyor, mekanizma nasıl işliyor, toplanan paralar nerede birikiyor gibi ayrıntıları ise kitabın içerisinde bulmak mümkün değil.

*SONUü BüLüMü*
Fethullah Gülen Hareketi’ni inceleyen kitap sonuçta Gülen hareketini şöyle tanımıyor: “Sonuç olarak, Gülen Hareketi 1960’lı yıllarda Fethullah Gülen tarafından ilk önce Türkiye’de başlatılan ve sonra Türk diasporası sayesinde dünyaya yayılan bir toplumsal harekettir. Hareket, tüm gençler için kaliteli modern eğitimi, dinler ve kültürlerarası diyaloğu ve kültürel ve dini gruplar arasında işbirliğini savunmaktadır. Bu temel hedefler, sayısız hizmet projesiyle birlikte, Gülen Hareketi’nin dünyada barış ve huzur içinde birlikte yaşama konusunda önemli bir oyuncu olarak tanınmasını sağlamıştır.”

Kitaptan yola çıkarak şu sonuca varabiliriz ki Fethullah Gülen cemaatinin Batılı muhafazakar yorumcularının bakış açısı için en önemli yanı *“dinlerarası diyalog ve ılımlı İslam”* projeleri. Hemen her satırında bu cemaat ile ilgili olarak vurgulanan bu iki temel vurgu, söz konusu yorumcular için İslam Dünyası’nda birlikte hareket edeceği partner arayışına işaret ediyor. Bu haliyle, İslam Dünyası ile Batı arasında yaşanan gerilim ne olursa olsun, cemaat ile ilişkilerin kalıcı olduğu bir durumu ifade ediyor. Hatta son dönemde *AKP ile kim zaman gerilen ilişkilere rağmen cemaatin bu gerilimin dışında kalması (ya da tutulması) cemaat ile kurulan ilişkilerin daha stratejik olduğunu gösteriyor.*

*ELEşTİRİLER SONDA*
Ebaugh’un kitabının Fethullah Gülen Cemaati’ne yine cemaatin penceresinden baktığı söylenebilir. Bu o kadar ki akademik dürüstlük adına mutlaka kitapta olması gereken cemaate yönelik alternatif bakış açıları kitabın ekler bölümünde verilmiş. Ebaugh bunun nedenini şöyle anlatıyor: “kurmuş olduğum araştırma *düzeninin harekete yönelik eleştirisi olanlarla röportajı kapsamıyor olması. Zaten, eleştiri sahipleriyle kitabı yazma sürecinde, yani son aşamada tanışma ve röportaj yapma fırsatı buldum.”*

Ebaugh bu bölümde ise Türkiye’de cemaate yönelik eleştirilere cevap veriyor. Ebaugh’a göre Gülen cemaatinin İslam Devleti kurma iddiası yok. Gülen, siyasi değil toplumsal bir figür. Ordu ve polis gibi kurumları ele geçirmeye ya da sızmaya çalışmıyor. ABD ile herhangi bir gayrı resmi ilişkisi bulunmuyor. Hareket Türkiye’yi modernleşme yolundan geri götürmüyor. Tüm hesapları ve ilişkileri açık, tüm toplumsal kesimleri destekleyen bir hareket. Ebaugh, Fethullah Gülen Cemaatine yönelik eleştirilere karşı bu sonuçlara ulaştığını kitabın ekler bölümünde anlatıyor.

Tüm kitapta Ebaugh’un Gülen cemaatine ilişkin bir tek eleştirisinin olduğunu görüyoruz. Ebaugh bunu şöyle anlatıyor: “Gülen Hareketi’nde modernleşme bakımından bana problemli görülen tek alan, *dünyada kadınların rolüne ilişkin tavırlarıydı*.” (Ebaugh, sayfa 175) Ebaugh, kadınların cemaat içerisinde nadiren kilit noktalara gelebildiğini, bunun yerine daha çok çocuk bakımı, ev işleri, yemek pişirme, okulda öğretmenlik gibi alanlarda yer aldığını ifade ediyor. Bunun Fethullah Gülen’in konuşmalarıyla da desteklendiğini söylüyor. *Cemaatin kadın toplantılarının gündüz, erkek toplantılarının akşam yapılması da Ebaugh’un kitabında bu tezi doğrulayan ayrıntılardan biri.*

Ebaugh’un kitabından çıkan bir diğer ilginç sonuç ise cemaatin içerisinde Fethullah Gülen faktörünün, cemaatin köklerinin çok önüne geçtiği. *Hem Said-i Nursi’nin hem de Hazreti Muhammed’in cemaat içerisinde ikinci kaynaklar haline geldiğini söylemek sanırız yanlış olmaz.* ürneğin cemaatin ev toplantılarına katılan bir işçi Ebaugh’a şunları söylüyor: “Fethullah Gülen’in kitaplarını, videolarını veya Said-i Nursi’nin eserlerini ya da Hz. Peygamber’den bir şeyler okuyarak o kaybettiğimiz değerleri yeniden kazanmaya çalışıyoruz.” (Ebaugh, sayfa 82)


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------

